# what mean boarding & conditionnig on some handlers pages?



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

I try to find a handler for one of my Bichon Frise now, and I saw some handlers' websites which give a boarding and conditioning rate. Im wondering what the service means? Just do the boarding or they will train the dog for showing?

Thank you everyone


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Boarding and conditioning is usually the cost to have the dog stay with the handler while being prepped for the show ring. I know in my guy's case, conditioning includes making sure he gets adequate and appropriate exercise on a daily basis, so that he is well muscled and in good weight for the ring. It also includes almost daily coat care and preparation to get his coat in good condition. This includes trimming and shaping the coat so that it doesn't look "just cut."


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Boarding and conditioning is usually the cost to have the dog stay with the handler while being prepped for the show ring. I know in my guy's case, conditioning includes making sure he gets adequate and appropriate exercise on a daily basis, so that he is well muscled and in good weight for the ring. It also includes almost daily coat care and preparation to get his coat in good condition. This includes trimming and shaping the coat so that it doesn't look "just cut."


thanks a lot.


----------

